# [Mod/theme] Juggernaut 4.0/4.1 Christmas death



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

*With the release of Juggernaut 4.1, these are no longer needed as Whitehawkx removed the Christmas love... That said, they both will work with 4.1 if you just want to transparent notification background...*​
*I love Christmas, but since its over... Christmas death time is here...*

Simple theme fixer... Will remove the Christmas from Juggernaut 4.0... It doesnt do anything else... Well... Okay it does, as i have provided two versions... The first being a very stock juggernaut looking notification background.... The second, simply a notification background at about 60%...

*With the above said many folks like the look of stock juggernaut... But may want some additional theme tweaks without going all custom... So if you have requests just let me know and i will build them in...*

In order to bring things back with a completely dark notification backgrond, download and flash this Christmas killer... HERE

In order to bring things back with a 60% notification backgrond, download and flash this Christmas killer... HERE​
Not that you need screen shots... But, i have added a few anyway...​














As ALWAYS, make a nandoid... Its fast and easy... Also, dont blame me for you breaking something... Both are tested and working...​


----------



## hoodlum12 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, giving it a try right now


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

700 views and 500 downloads, one comment... LOL... NIOOOoce....


----------



## Bbobarino (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol just wanted to add a comment and a thanx to Ms Alexia

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## silencer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

I was really joking around, not much to comment on... Its just a patch...


----------



## hoodlum12 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Alexia, digging the 60%.

Your post states your taking requests. I would like to summit one please








Can you change the Green to Blue (#ff004dff) or close to with a white glow around the edge when selecting a function in the notification pulldown?

Thanks alot


----------

